# USA: THC and cannabis increase food intake in HIV



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

THC and cannabis increase food intake in HIV 
positives with weight loss

Researchers at the Columbia University in New York 
investigated the effects of 10, 20, and 30 mg of oral THC and 
cannabis cigarettes of different potencies (1.8, 2.8, and 3.9 
percent THC) on food intake in two groups of HIV positive 
cannabis smokers in eight 7-hour sessions. One group consisted 
of 15 subjects with significant loss of muscle mass and the other 
of 15 subjects without loss of muscle mass.

The three different cannabis cigarettes and the two lower THC 
doses (10 and 20 mg) were well tolerated with few physical 
symptoms and significant increases in ratings of "good drug 
effect", while the highest dose of THC (30 mg) caused significant 
side effects in some participants. Both THC and cannabis 
increased caloric intake in the group with weight loss but not in 
the control group. The effects on cognitive performance were 
minor.

Authors conclude that "for experienced marijuana smokers with 
clinically significant muscle mass loss, both dronabinol (at acute 
doses at least four to eight times the current recommendation) 
and marijuana produce substantial and comparable increases in 
food intake without producing adverse effects."

(Source: Haney M, et al. Dronabinol and marijuana in HIV+ 
marijuana smokers: acute effects on caloric intake and mood. 
Psychopharmacology 2005 Mar 19; [Electronic publication 
ahead of print])


----------

